# House of Flying Daggers



## Brian G Turner (Oct 18, 2005)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - was pretty good, a sense of novelty supported by a decent cast, story, tensions, and effects.

Hero - hm, really there was little story here and what was present was essentially pointless - really, it's an art film and an exploration of composition and colour, little more.

House of Flying Daggers -even more into the depths of art for arts sake with no real care for anything else. I actually found myself laughing myself silly at the supposed tragedy of the ending. Again, somewhat pointless and an exploration of composition and colour - but with less colour, less composition, and even less interest in story and character.


----------



## Esioul (Oct 18, 2005)

All very pretty.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, the ending was somewhat protracted and overdone. Personally, I really liked Hero....but found myself viewing it more as a moving picture???? than as a........moving picture!!!!

Perhaps I should say that I view it more as a moving painting. Yes. I think that makes more sense


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 20, 2005)

I have yet to see Hero, but I really liked Crouching Tiger, whereas Flying Daggers was simply silly.

The art was a bit lacklustre. When the snow kicked in I was delighted, because aside from a few nice scenes it mostly seemed as though someone had cranked-up the colour node on my telly. 

I was also forced to watch it in dub when subtitles were available, which probably didn't help. And I had been misled into believing it contained undead warriors.


----------



## Esioul (Oct 20, 2005)

I found House of Flying Daggers and Hidden Tiger all right, although Hero was a bit dull. My faveorite was actually House of Flying Daggers- it just seemed nice visually, somehow.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Nov 10, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - was pretty good, a sense of novelty supported by a decent cast, story, tensions, and effects.
> 
> Hero - hm, really there was little story here and what was present was essentially pointless - really, it's an art film and an exploration of composition and colour, little more.
> 
> House of Flying Daggers -even more into the depths of art for arts sake with no real care for anything else. I actually found myself laughing myself silly at the supposed tragedy of the ending. Again, somewhat pointless and an exploration of composition and colour - but with less colour, less composition, and even less interest in story and character.


Well, you got two out of three right.  You're wrong about Hero, though.


----------



## ras'matroi (Nov 10, 2005)

The only one of them I saw was Hero and I think it os a gret movie. 
It is more like an work of art and not like one of the more common films you usually see.. But it is still entertaining...
I loved how Zhang Yimou used colors, music and 'properties' to create different mood/atmosphere in every scene.
Just a great movie.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 11, 2005)

all three films are amazing to look at the colours and the movement all match and look fantastic but if you looking for 'a bit of the old ultra violence' or the best martial arts film since Enter The Dragon watch Ong Bak simple as that really


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 11, 2005)

I've seen all 3 films and rate them in the following order:

1. Crouching tiger, Hidden Dragon. Best acting and storyline plus nice visuals.
2. Hero. Reasonable stroyline, some great visuals and action sequences.
3. House Of Flying Daggers. Some great visuals but average storyline.


----------



## Dachux (Dec 25, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> I've seen all 3 films and rate them in the following order:
> 
> 1. Crouching tiger, Hidden Dragon. Best acting and storyline plus nice visuals.
> 2. Hero. Reasonable stroyline, some great visuals and action sequences.
> 3. House Of Flying Daggers. Some great visuals but average storyline.


 
My rating of these three films is the same as you have rated them, Gollum.

But I think that they all have the main point of showing visual esthetics, atmosphere of nature. I can't deny that watching them was real delight  Nevertheless, they all are bit theatrical. 
Maybe exception is Crouching tiger Hidden Dragon, in wich the balance is found between visual impression and content. That's why it is the best of them.

But you have to see these movies, cos there is no alike. And then you can valuate if you like them or not...


----------



## cornelius (Dec 25, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> I've seen all 3 films and rate them in the following order:
> 
> 1. Crouching tiger, Hidden Dragon. Best acting and storyline plus nice visuals.
> 2. Hero. Reasonable stroyline, some great visuals and action sequences.
> 3. House Of Flying Daggers. Some great visuals but average storyline.


 
don't quite remember hero, gonna watch it in two days. I was kinda tired the first time I watched it.


----------



## Esioul (Feb 7, 2006)

Just rewatched House of FLign Daggers. It is visually nice, but I agree that the ending is silly- it did make me snigger a bit. Too improbable somehow. I haven't seen all of Crouching Tiger etc due to having to give back video.


----------



## Frozeninja (Apr 22, 2006)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> I've seen all 3 films and rate them in the following order:
> 
> 1. Crouching tiger, Hidden Dragon. Best acting and storyline plus nice visuals.
> 2. Hero. Reasonable stroyline, some great visuals and action sequences.
> 3. House Of Flying Daggers. Some great visuals but average storyline.



I'd probably agree with that rating, just watched House of Flying Daggers today, and while the effects in it were stunning, it was a little disappointing on other fronts. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon also had the advantage of being the original, so it came as something of a shock the first time it was seen, where as with the other two you knew you were going to see some great visuals.


----------



## Nokia (Apr 22, 2006)

I haven't seen Hero, but I remember being not too impressed with Crouching Tiger. I really like Daggers though, I saw it at the cinema and wanted to buy a huge poster and the DVD when it came out. Never found a decent poster though, and haven't got round to buying the DVD. Did watch it on Sky Movies when it premiered though. 

I laughed at the ending the first time I saw it too. But I thought it was symbolic or metaphorical or something that I had missed. 

I've seen both the dubbed and the subtitled versions, and I've got to say I prefer subtitles. The voice for the main leads just seem way too old and mature, it spoils it for me a bit.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 3, 2006)

I have all three of those films and House of Flying Daggers is my favourite, followed by Crouching Tiger. Didn't really like Hero so I'm selling it on ebay!


----------

